# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 02/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Khởi động cập nhật hôm nay sẽ là khuyến mãi tại những vùng biển nổi tiếng của Việt Nam như: Mũi Né, Nha Trang... cho những ngày đầu hè sắp tới. Điểm đến thành phố tình yêu Verona - Ý ngay sau đó sẽ là cơ hội cho chúng ta đến thăm ngôi nhà, nhân chứng trong chuyện tình lãng mạn của Romeo - Juliet, nghe thập hấp dẫn phải không nào?  :Smile:  Cuối cùng là tour Cần Thơ - Phú Quốc, Mai Châu - Mộc Châu, Hồng Kông, Malaysia sẽ dành tặng cho các bạn đang tìm kiếm một tour du lịch giá tốt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Làng Spa Resort, Kê Gà - “Trọn gói lãng mạn”*

Gía chưa khuyến mại: 7 135 000 vndGiá khuyến mại đặc biệt: 4 540 000 vnd

* Bao gồm:

Ba ngày hai đêm ở tại bungalow ocean view  bao gồm các bữa ăn sáng:Phòng được trang trí với hoa, rượu vang và chocolate khi nhận phòng.Hoa quả tươi  chào mừng khi nhận phòng.1 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn với hoa và rượu vang.Trọn gói  “Romantic for couple’’Thăm Cây sến thiêng.Tham gia lớp học yoga for better sex.

Điều kiện:
Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*DUPARC HOTEL DALAT, ĐÀ LẠT - “HONEYMOON PACKAGE”*

Giá: 4.500.000 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Standard, với bữa ăn sáng buffet mỗi ngàyMiễn phí nâng cấp lên hạng phòng Superior (phụ thuộc tình trạng phòng)Nước uống chào đón và hoa hồng khi nhận phòng.01 bữa ăn tối dành cho hai khách và 01 chai rượu vang Đà Lạt.60 phút massage toàn thân cho mỗi khách.Đón tiễn sân bay bằng xe buýt.Giảm giá đặc biệt tại Golf Club.Giảm giá 10% dịch vụ ăn uống, dịch vụ tour và Spa.Miễn phí wifi.VAT và phí phục vụ

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/03/2013 (không áp dụng trong khoảng thời gian từ 10/02/2013 - 16/02/2013)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*GÓI KHUYẾN MÃI NGHỈ DƯỠNG TẠI LIFESTYLE RESORT, ĐÀ NẴNG*

Giá: 9.954.000 VND/ 02 người - 8.253.000 VND/ 01 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior, và ăn sáng buffet mỗi ngày.01 bữa ăn tối, và 01 gói Revitalizing Spa.Đón tiễn sân bay, và xe bus đưa đón đến Phố cổ Hội An 2 lần/ 1 ngày.Nâng cấp lên loại phòng Deluxe, và trả phòng trễ đến 03:00 PM (nếu còn phòng).Sử dụng wifi, internet, và quà đặc biệt cho những thành viên Accor Advantage Plus.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/03/2013 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác và không hoàn trả các dịch vụ không sử dụng)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*HONEYMOON TẠI VẠN CHÀI RESORT, THANH HÓA*

Giá: 4.396.000++ VND/ 02 khách

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm phòng Deluxe Ocean View, và bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày trong phòng.Hoa trong phòng khi đến, và trái cây trong phòng vào buổi tối đầu tiên01 bữa ăn tối theo thực đơn Việt Nam, dưới ánh nến lãng mạn với thức uống.Miễn phí thức uống tại Taipan Bar.Ngâm mình trong bồn tắm thảo dược trong phòng, với nến và rượu vang.Dụng cụ làm trà / cà phê và 02 chai nước khoáng miễn phí trong phòng.Sử dụng bể bơi nước nóng trong nhà và ngoài trời, tắm hơi, jacuzzi, xông hơi, trung tâm thể dục và thiết bị thể thao.Nâng cấp lên phòng Suite, và trả phòng muộn đến 18:00 (nếu còn phòng).Thuế và phí phục vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Không áp dụng cho ngày lễ và với các khuyến mãi khácPhụ thu phương tiện vận chuyển từ Hà Nội đến resort và ngược lại.Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 15/04/2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

* Verona, Ý - Thành phố tình yêu* 

Vẫn còn rất nhiều tên gọi cho thành phố này như: “thành phố màu hồng”, “thành phố đá” nhưng cái tên mỹ miều nhất chắc hẳn vẫn là “thành phố tình yêu”, vì địa danh này gắn liền với câu chuyện tình nổi tiếng của Romeo và Juliet, đến đây bạn sẽ được ghé thăm ngôi nhà kỷ niệm, đấu trường La Mã và nhiều địa điểm vô cùng hấp dẫn nữa. Nếu đang tìm kiếm một nơi lạ để đi du lịch, thì đừng bỏ qua thành phố Verona nha các bạn.  :Smile:  


*Hotel Sud Point*

Giá: từ 59 USD

Không nằm ở trung tâm thành phố, cách khoảng 10 - 15 phút đi xe nhưng khách sạn này được đánh giá là rất sạch sẽ, nhân viên nhiệt tình và thân thiện, giá cả lại phải chăng nữa. Rất thích hợp cho các bạn muốn tiết kiệm chi phí  :Smile: 




*La Grotta Hotel*

Giá: từ 85 USD

Khách sạn sở hữu một không gian cực kỳ dễ thương, thích hợp cho những bạn có nhu cầu lưu trú một nơi thoáng mát và thoải mái

----------

